
Verizon and ATT accused of selling your phone number and location to almost anyone - pwg
https://www.androidauthority.com/verizon-att-selling-information-807684/
======
acqq
Discussed on HN a few days ago, much upvoted but it seems it remained not too
long on the first page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15477286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15477286)

Maybe because of this, April 2017:

[http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/327107-trump-
sign...](http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/327107-trump-signs-
internet-privacy-repeal)

